# Goatfest 6 - Frederickburg Tx - April 24th



## sseeya (Feb 18, 2010)

For all you guys that are interested, registration is up for Goatfest 6 in Fredericksburg TX on April 24th, 2010. Over 120 cars attended last year.

Register Now


----------



## EZ28 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sounds like fun! I'm a new member and have visited Fredericksburg several times. It's a nice town and would be a cool drive out there in the newly acquired Goat.


----------



## d50h (May 31, 2009)

Bump it....gonna be F U N !!


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Sounds like fun is it far from ft hood ? My car is nearly bone stock I may have to park in the back lol


----------



## atx63bravo (Apr 11, 2011)

What would registering have gotten me? Can someone who hasnt registered still come?


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Kinda far but would love to see all those goats together! Since registration is closed I wonder if you could still go and just not be registered.


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

I got a convoy of at least 3 goats coming from ft hood none of us a registered but I don't see why they'd turn us away


----------



## atx63bravo (Apr 11, 2011)

TxSoldier6.0 said:


> I got a convoy of at least 3 goats coming from ft hood none of us a registered but I don't see why they'd turn us away


Man if yall gotta come down 35 you should stop by in Austin and let me join in on your convoy... I know I am only a reservist lol but hey we all shoot in the same direction.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

Saw on the other forum where they're thinking about september now. Anybody know for sure when it's gonna be?


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

They emailed our club and said they don't have a date yet there sposed to email us back when they know 

Man you should come up to killeen Friday evening there's a pretty good sized car meet lot of nice vettes camaros and usually around 7-10 goats we just started up our car club and we defiantly need more goats in the heard we've got 3 so far lol


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

TxSoldier6.0 said:


> They emailed our club and said they don't have a date yet there sposed to email us back when they know
> 
> Man you should come up to killeen Friday evening there's a pretty good sized car meet lot of nice vettes camaros and usually around 7-10 goats we just started up our car club and we defiantly need more goats in the heard we've got 3 so far lol


There's one here on the west side of Houston at the 59 Diner every Saturday but I keep missin' it. Will see how far it is to Killeen...


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ditto I'll reasearch the diner


----------

